# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: روش نصب دات نت فریم ورک روی ویندوز سرور 2008

## Mehdi Naderi

سلام
من یک شبکه مجازی درست کردم و سرور اون windows server 2008 است
 حالا میخوام  دات نت فریم ورک 3.5  روش نصب کنم میتونین روششو بگین
هنگام نصبش این خطا رو میده
you must use role management tool to install
این role management کجاست؟

----------


## ali.asady

این سوال مثل اینکه بپرسی من چجوری می فهمم گشنمه
همه امکانات 2008 تو همون سیستم منیجمنت manage هستش از نصب رول ها تا...

----------


## dasa61

دوست محترم 
وارد start  میشی.بعد گزینه Server Manger را کلیک می کنی.یا اینکه تایپ کن. بعد یک پنجره ظاهر میشه.یک کم صبر کنید. بعد وارد گزینه  Rool بشد و Add Rool را بزن و اونجا تیکش را بزن.
مشکل حل میشه

----------


## mohammadhosin

خدمت شما
آموزش تصویری

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/sqlblog/arch...ironments.aspx

----------

